# fence



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi guys and gals:Is there a place that i can get the plans for a fence?and is it better to buy one or make it? allso how important is it to have a fence? as i am just starting to use a table router.i built all my kitchen cabinets with a hand held plunge router and table saw.A table router looks like it would be a lot easier to use.I plan to try and make a table with help from you all. lol I would appreciate your thoughts and suggestions on table types and jigs.
TT


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TT

Well I was holding back to see if any one of the members would jump on this one.

I guess not, so I will give it a go. 
You can do a search using the search tool on the forum and you will see many of them but no plans that I know about...
The fence is a important item to the router table and must be the right one for your router table, that said, I would make your own you can use many type of materials but I recommend 3/4" thick MDF stock because it's inexpensive unlike most of the other materials you will see them made out of and it's flat and smooth and knot free  .

I do recommend the pin and swing type fence, one end of the fence has a pin/bolt and the other end can swing away from the router bit.
Also it should be the split type fence that's to say the front of the fence can be slide open to expose the bit.
You can make one like the router boys use ( Bob & Rick ) but you will need to replace it all the time or make many of them. 
As far as jigs they will come as you use the router table more and more.

I will post some of the types if you want me to, just ask and it's done.

Bj


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

*fence& Brass*

Thanks BJ. I will take your advice and build a fence, I will check a few of the sites until i find a fence that suits me.
I would appreciate if you could post a few of the jigs types if you would.
I found a table and stand in a popular mechanics book that looks good, will have to try and get tha plans for them. but will still keep looking. By the way would you happen to know where i can get the brass measuring pins and brass guides and nut???

Thanks again TT


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

One other thing that is very useful in a router fence is to add T-Slots to hold feather boards, stops & other aids.

You can use aluminum T-slots hardware from many woodworking tool venders like 
LeeValley

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=52399&cat=1,43455,52799
or T-Slot Bits to add them into the MDF http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176

Have a look at this router fence from leevalley to see the split fence idea
Veritas® Router Table System
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&cat=1,43053&p=43885

Router Table Fence
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41794&cat=1,43053,43885


Rockler
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...ADADADADGHECAHDGMGPHEDADADADBDB&filter=t slot


And many other woodworking stores.

Look in woodworking magazines this type of project is very common & you can take the best of many designs to make your own.

Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TT

I'm sorry I didn't see your come back till just now, 11.03.06 I see your come back was 09.25.06 BUT I didn't have my email setup so I would get it BUT now I have.
see snapshot below if you want to do the same. ▼

I'm sure you have your fence made by now and you have found the brass items you ask about if not just repost and I will post them this time. 

Bj 

Default Thread Subscription Mode ITEM,Under the Control Panel group,Edit Opt.


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi guys, Thanks for the suggestions. (BoBJ3) yes i did get the fence built and it works great,and I also got the brass bars thanks.(sawstop) good Idea to have a T-Slot in the fence to hold jigs and feather boards and such, so i ordered the 4' T-track kit from the link you sent. I'm sure this will be a great addition to the fence.
BoBj3 I would appreciate if you would post some of the types of jig's that can be made or bought. Thanks TT


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TT

Here are a some of them by me and other members of the FORUM.
The great ones are made by Bob and Rick of the RWS.

The jig is just a safe way and a easy way to make more than one of anything over and over that's why jigs are great tools.
Anyone can make one of anythng but to make a copy well that's when the jig comes in to play and the router. 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/router_tip_glossary.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/
http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=107395


Bj


----------

